# Great, I think I'm hooked on 28's



## rustyspoke66 (Oct 10, 2011)

I just picked this bike up tonight and couldn't wait to post some picks. This is my new mid 20's Hawthorne Flyer. This bike is completely original except for one of the screws for the battery tube. The pictures should be quit descriptive. I also like the rear stand clip that is designed to take a lock, not sure if I got that in the picture. Also why can't some one make 700c tires that look like these, red button tread with black wall or white wall. I mean these things are cool, except for the fact that they are rock hard. One last thing I need a new crank!!! the one that is on there is busted off on the end and I don't know about welding it. Plus I could use a pedal??!!!


----------



## Larmo63 (Oct 10, 2011)

*They are addicting*

I'm digging 28's too lately. I like the stand holder, on the side. It doesn't look like there is a rear one and maybe there never was? That is a great bike and I'm sure you will do all the cleaning etc. to make it all the better. 

I get the weirdest looks on mine when I ride by unsuspecting people. Wait 'til they get a load of me in my new tweed three piece suit on it. Fun.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Oct 10, 2011)

I'm looking at having a set of velocity P-35 rims nickel plated, so I can ride it and have it look some what right. I just wish someone would make some better tires than creme or black. I think I will start the gentle cleaning tomorrow or maybe now?


----------



## Oldbikes (Oct 10, 2011)

Wow, congrats on a beautiful orig bike!  Very nice indeed!


----------



## Rust_Trader (Oct 10, 2011)

*Nice!*

Wow this is a very nice H flyer super cool light. Great find!


----------



## bricycle (Oct 11, 2011)

Rusty, that is a beaut!!!!! I am jealous..... bri.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Oct 11, 2011)

Thanks, I just place a order for two sets of the velocity P35 rims I'll post pics after I get them nickel plated.


----------



## Danimal (Oct 11, 2011)

rustyspoke66 said:


> Thanks, I just place a order for two sets of the velocity P35 rims I'll post pics after I get them nickel plated.





Where did you order from? Cost?


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Oct 11, 2011)

Since I am having them plated after I get them I ordered silver 36 hole and I think they were about 85 each. I should be another 50 each for the nickel but I have to take them in first.


----------



## dave the wave (Oct 11, 2011)

that frame is rare if it has its own ears for the dropstand,beacause the dropstand is rare too.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Oct 11, 2011)

The ears are part of the stand.


----------



## Larmo63 (Oct 11, 2011)

*Dropstand holes...*

My Mead has those lock holes too. Seems like it would make sense, I wonder why the later bikes don't have them?


----------



## Luckykat32 (Oct 11, 2011)

*Locals win again*

I had a hard time convincing Don to ship that bike...I've had my eye on it for about 2 months... I finally got the dough last Friday & called him twice & he didn't return my call.  Then yesterday he wrote me an email telling me that a local came & picked it up...I was so bummed.

If you ever decide to sell it, please ask me first, as I've always wanted a bike in that wierd orange color & especially like Flyers because of their connection to vintage aviation, which I love.

I would've loved to own a 20s Flyer...I'm serious when I say, "tell me first when you're ready to sell".

Thanks.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Oct 11, 2011)

You got it, the bike will eventually have two sets of wheels as I want to keep the original wheels with the rock hard tires as they are and build a set with correct hubs so I can ride it if I want. I will post pics after I carefully clean the bike and put new wheels and tires on it.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Oct 11, 2011)

Larmo63 said:


> My Mead has those lock holes too. Seems like it would make sense, I wonder why the later bikes don't have them?




Good question, I think there is allot more leverage on this style clip. So maybe they failed?


----------



## publius (Oct 11, 2011)

*Wow on the Hawthorne Flyer*

Nice find. I have a1920's Hawthorne Trailblazer that is all equipped like your bike, ie tank, battery box, light, bells etc. Is your's a 1928? I'm using 700mm or 28" tubular tires on mine and ride it a lot. I have even seen tubular tires in white but not often. Interesting your left crank is broken. I have stripped out 3 cranks on my bike and just found another!!! Take home lesson is not to jump on to the left pedal as on a modern bike. I also note it looks like you have a  New Departure model A. My bike has an Eclipse rear hub like a Harley bike so I guessed at it as late teens or early twenties vintage. I built it up from a rusty survivor that came out of Louisiana. Rear tire was a hard red Vitalic. Good luck and thanks, Paul Venne Signal Hill California. vennepaul@gmail.com 
 PS Beware of the tubular tires chafing on the edge of the rim's metal cladding. I had a blowout from this.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Oct 12, 2011)

Love to see a picture of your Trailblazer, I am not sure of the year on my bike. I think it's before 28 but I can't find any catalog pictures. I do know this color combo was not offered in 28. thanks for the tip on the tires, I was looking at a set of 34mm wide cyclocross tires for a set of wood rims I have.


----------



## Larmo63 (Oct 12, 2011)

*New Wood Wheels*

I know my Ghisallo wood wheels cost a pretty penny, but not all that much more than the P-35's, especially with the nickel plating. I ride my Mead Ranger with them a lot, although I am careful about bumps, curbs. etc. I'm running the original ND hubs, an "A" in the back, hourglass in the front, both nickel in fine og condition! I am also keeping the old metal clad wheels and tires that are in good shape. 

My left pedal was stripped out too. Weird. Luckily, I just found the correct crank for mine as a replacement. Ask around here and keep your eyes peeled. One will turn up.

These are fun old bicycles to ride. They run elegantly along. My son thinks it rides "magical!"  We are brewing up a "Tweed Run" here in SoCal. 

Your bike is a beauty!

P.s. - I'm running cream colored Amsterdam 700 x 40c tires from Electra. (They look the most vintage in my opinion.)


----------



## Larmo63 (Oct 12, 2011)

*Ghisallo Wood Wheels*

Available through -  Wheel Fanatyk @ blogspot.com. ( FYI )


----------



## PHANTOM 55 (Oct 12, 2011)

hope to see you guys on the motor bike ride sunday. billy


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Oct 13, 2011)

Checked out the web site, those guys do some amazing work. I might have to get a set of those for my Great Western Mfg. Adlake. I don't really have any display bikes, I like the idea of making them all riders. After all most anything can be repaired.


----------



## 41caddy (Oct 13, 2011)

*Hawthorne Flyer*

Wow! What a great find! Beautiful! I too wish someone made tires like that. My Overland originally came with tires like that. Had to put solid black tires on. Can't wait to see your new wheels on there.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Oct 13, 2011)

41caddy said:


> Wow! What a great find! Beautiful! I too wish someone made tires like that. My Overland originally came with tires like that. Had to put solid black tires on. Can't wait to see your new wheels on there.




What tires ended up fitting your Overland?


----------



## lobsterboyx (Oct 16, 2011)

coker, universal and any other mfg co would make a killing if they would make reproduction button treads as clinchers -


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Oct 16, 2011)

No kidding, I think other bike market's would even benefit from such a cool tire. I would love to have a set of red tread with black wall tires. So, I wonder how many tires they would need for a order.


----------

